# [SOLVED] Google Desktop with Vista 64 bit WONT INSTALL



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you serious? I am getting this message:

If you'd like to install and use google desktop on 64-bit Windows in an unsupported capacity, you can do so by using the /force flag when using the command line to install Google Desktop. Command line argument:

googledesktopsetup.exe /force


*I am a newbie...i dont understand how to do this. Can someone give me a step by step instructions how to use command line to install google desktop? i've never done that and dont know where to start*

Thanks,
Hubie


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Google Desktop with Vista 64 bit WONT INSTALL*

Hi hubie. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support.

I don't know why this is required by Google or why they can't take care of this on their own, but using the /force parm allows it to run in x86 (32-bit) compatibility mode. I have done the same to an x64 Vista SP1 system here and so far all is OK.

Do this - 

Download and SAVE Google Desktop installer (googledesktopsetup.exe) to your desktop.

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs and select Run as Administrator | the cmd prompt ("DOS") screen appears - type the following as it appears - and hit enter after each line - 


```
[size=3][b]

cd %userprofile%\desktop

googledesktopsetup /force
[/b][/size]
```
You will probably be notified by Windows Defender about two entries - select permit for each and apply actions.

You should now have Google Desktop on your system.

Any ? - please let me know - and please post back with outcome. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Google Desktop with Vista 64 bit WONT INSTALL*

i figured it out before i got your post. i kept typing in 'googledesktopsetup.exe /force' until i realize i needed to browse for the actual .exe file. works fine. missing some features though (like index status,etc). we'll see i guess. cant believe google hasnt fixed this


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Google Desktop with Vista 64 bit WONT INSTALL*

Hi hubie. . .

Glad that worked - or that you figured it out before you read my post. Either way, you got it in.

I noticed the same just yesterday about the missing features that x86 has.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## JamesR404 (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad it worked indeed, and thanks for the syntax. I didn't think of it.

Hope Google Desktop will be released in a 64 bit version soon! And that'd also support Chrome ^^ (Or that Chrome supports Google Desktop).

Gah. Just see that even this trick doesn't work. Although all other applications install just fine on my Vista64. Even if their 32bits. I guess a Windows forum isn't the right place to comment about this, should go to some Google forum or something


----------

